
The fight to get my country’s language back - ahmedfromtunis
http://log.ahmedsaoudi.com/post/131543775748/the-fight-to-get-my-countrys-language-back
======
tzs
It would make things a bit clearer to mention somewhere near the start of that
essay that the country is Tunisia.

